# fast loader / speed loader use



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

First muzzle loader hunt, and I'm going patched round ball.

I practiced with the speed loaders, but I think I set them up wrong. I inserted a patched round ball on one end and pushed it all the way to the the other side. This way the ball was at the end and the patch was towards the center. Then I poured my powder charge in against the patch. Unfortunately, this leaves powder granules on the patch, and made made for tough ball pushing with powder granules between the patch and barrel.

I'm guessing proper setup would be to have the patch against the end of the tube, and pour the powder over the ball. Correct?


----------



## TmjUtah (Sep 20, 2008)

That's a roger on the order - push the patched ball through the tube same way you'ld stuff it down the barrel. Then pour your measured charge in the tube and cap it.

Good luck!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

for a PRB most people would use a loading block here is a link for more info on them
click on fast loading tool

http://www.muzzleloadermag.com/HINTS%20(stoves)/Loading%20hints.htm#FAST%20LOADING%20TOOL


----------

